# Ad-Free Youtube Channel for Popular Classical Music



## Classical Music Youtube (May 5, 2021)

As a classical music lover, i have created a youtube channel with ad free music with beautiful background images.
If you like it please subscribe for everyday new music.

Please reply on this post or comment on the videos for any music request (but only classical). I would be glad to make a video of if Creative Commons content.

Thanks for the support. :tiphat:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcXr7rJV_XspUbCajyN6Mrg/videos


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Ad free can't be bad. But you don't know who you are dealing with here. We want the performers identified.


----------

